# Is it possible to install OS using just your phone ?



## Harry9001 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,
As the title reads, Im having a blank SSD, a HDD with corrupted OS and android phone with OS iso.

Is it possible to perform an install with the above hardware or having a laptop/computer to create a bootable usb the only option ?

Thanks
PS i dont have a dvd drive although I do have windows disks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Hi,
> As the title reads, Im having a blank SSD, a HDD with corrupted OS and android phone with OS iso.
> 
> Is it possible to perform an install with the above hardware or having a laptop/computer to create a bootable usb the only option ?
> ...



You would need drivers for the phone. Get a usb flash drive


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 21, 2017)

The "iso" will need to be mounted at some point, and i don't see how your phone could become a bootable source.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2017)

blobster21 said:


> The "iso" will need to be mounted at some point, and i don't see how your phone could become a bootable source.



It wont work. I use a program called  "iso to usb" for thumb drives


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yep that is exactly what I thought, so I would need another computer.... oh well, guess gotto ask one of my friends then


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2017)

You can buy Install USB drives for Windows


----------

